# New? Harbinger Speakers



## inspector_gizmo (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello fellow CB'ers,
I recently put aside some funds from my birthday and am interested in possibly buying some new monitor speakers. In my search I came across this offering from Harbinger. I am curious if anybody is using these speakers and what their opinion is. I can not find much data on them nor can I find a website for Harbinger. Any opinions on these speakers or suggestions for speakers in this price range would be greatly appreciated.
Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their current production.
Thanks in advance,
Inspector_Gizmo


----------



## avkid (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like suspect DJ crap. I wouldn't touch that unless you can go and actually demo them.


----------



## avkid (Mar 8, 2007)

Found a website:
http://www.harbingerproaudio.com/


----------



## v75vette (Mar 9, 2007)

Go with some Yamahas. The 12's are actually a bit cheaper

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/live...00001+304599&Ntk=All&Ntt=Yamahaa&Nty=1&page=1


----------

